# One word to describe your SO!



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Secure!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Since I only get one, I'm gonna go with...

SEXY


(but I have about 200 other words, just as applicable to him)


----------



## married tech (Jan 18, 2014)

Fixable? :whip:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

The word = Honorable ...always, to his word.....he is faithful, honest , a man of character.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Sauron


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Confusing.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Runs like Dog said:


> Sauron


Can't stop laughing.....


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Since I only get one, I'm gonna go with...
> 
> SEXY
> 
> ...


 How did we know this would be FW's word?!


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

Mine
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Cloaked said:


> Mine
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh, that's very good!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Charismatic
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Kind hearted....damn, that is two words.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Clever.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> Kind hearted....damn, that is two words.


Oh, just put a hyphen in!


----------



## SA's husband (Apr 9, 2012)

Faithful


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Integrious


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> Integrious


That was a new word for me, Cosmos. Thanks for expanding my vocabulary!


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Disheveled


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

purrfect (for me)


----------



## Duguesclin (Jan 18, 2014)

Amazing


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Honorable


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

:redcard:




Cosmos said:


> Integrious



Than I change my word to

Clevuscular


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

I know this is on the ladies thread, so I ask my wife to seriously describe me in one word. I wasn't even sure she'd play along. Her response after several minutes was 'attentive'. When I pressed her for details she just said 'In all ways important'. I can live with that.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Muscle-y


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Runs like Dog said:


> Sauron


Oh my, I shouldn't be laughing. Sorry.


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

Heart-of-gold (Can I cheat with dashes?)


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Intriguing


----------



## soulpotato (Jan 22, 2013)

Defensive.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Thunder7 said:


> I know this is on the ladies thread, so I ask my wife to seriously describe me in one word. I wasn't even sure she'd play along. Her response after several minutes was '*attentive*'. When I pressed her for details she just said '*In all ways important'.* I can live with that.


Attentive is good







Women need that ! 

I asked my husband last night to guess what I said on here /what he'd say about himself....his answer = "*Dependable*"...I told him mine captured that plus... he'd have to log on to read it...

He rarely posts but I figured he could handle a ONE WORD post that shouldn't rattle his brain too much....I think he should have went with my name sake "Amorous" but "Faithful" is good!


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Lol, SA. I thought a short, easy thread might be fun!


----------



## HaHa (Oct 1, 2010)

Right now...butt-monkey comes to mind. Ask me again tomorrow:banghead:


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Selfless


----------



## Boottothehead (Sep 3, 2013)

Warm, both in temperature and in spirit. He's kind and generous, and more importantly this time of year he lets me warm my icy cold toes on his calf in bed at night!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Superman


----------



## memyselfandi (Jan 10, 2012)

One word~WONDERFUL!!


----------



## silentghost (Jan 28, 2013)

Trustworthy


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Feisty


----------



## MisterG (Jan 24, 2014)

Ever-changing.


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

Irreplaceable !


----------



## bobbieb65 (Jan 24, 2013)

For my hubby it would be...fragile. 

I asked him what my word would be and since butt-monkey was already taken, he went with...backstop.


----------



## daffodilly (Oct 3, 2011)

HORNY 

(I could use many other words, but tonight that's definitely the most relevant one :rofl: )


----------



## JustPuzzled (Dec 12, 2012)

Poptastic!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Thightastic....is that a word?


----------



## minebeloved (Nov 7, 2013)

Diligent
If he's decided on doing something he follows through to the end. Very diligent guy, this is really good because he balances me. We work well together. I'm good at starting things and he's good a finishing them.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

I like how the descriptions on here are very much positive given the nature of this site ... one word to describe that ... awesome!

My wife ... uhmmm ... jolly?


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

I can't decide if i want to use jackass or something more sinister. I think i will play nice and stick with jackass


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

JustPuzzled said:


> Poptastic!


What a fun word!


----------



## the2ofus (Jan 28, 2014)

My 15 yr old son thinks I would say wonderful, but I'm gonna go with loving. He is wonderful but these last few weeks he's been amazingly loving as I've been sick even though he was sick some of the time as well.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Hands On


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

Closed - as in the Candy Store is closed.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Witty.

(He is freaking hilarious.)

He says my word is Horny.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

TheCuriousWife said:


> He says my word is Horny.



That is a huge compliment you know :smthumbup:


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Workaholic


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> That is a huge compliment you know :smthumbup:


Not in my house.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

spoiled


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

Kind. It is what I love most about him.


----------



## Random_Girl (Nov 17, 2013)

I was going to use Witty or Clever because he makes me laugh all. the. time. But I think I'm going to have to go with Cutie. Somehow he's just so unbelievably cute, both looks and personality-wise. I wonder how he would feel about that being his word? lol


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Today, I would have to say 'tolerant.' My pain levels are through the roof, I'm still in my PJs at lunchtime and my mood is like the weather outside. Stormy!


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Today: apologetic


----------



## suesmith (Jan 5, 2012)

A**hole

No longer my so, divorce was final 9 days ago.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Stonewall said:


> *spoiled*


I would say THIS about myself & have many times ... He wouldn't primarily think this...but then Yeah...he'd agree with my saying it with a ....then tell me I deserve it.....

I am betting you are the same say Stonewall !...so long as we don't take advantage and Give some of that spoiling back...


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

suesmith said:


> A**hole
> 
> No longer my so, divorce was final 9 days ago.


So sorry, suesmith. So sorry.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Orgasmaducer!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Very nice Anon Pink!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> Very nice Anon Pink!


You can say that again...and again...and again...and again.and OMG I need a breather....okay and again...


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Just beautiful........in every sense of the word. Inside and out. She just has that certain something about her.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

ntamph said:


> Just beautiful........in every sense of the word. Inside and out. She just has that certain something about her.


Happy for you ntamph.


----------



## Dannie1348 (Nov 17, 2011)

ALsum !!


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

understanding


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

sweetheart


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> sweetheart


Aww . . .


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

jld said:


> Aww . . .



That's not a word :rofl:


----------

